# Current status of Ingersoll as a Corporation



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This was received today in responce to an e-mail I had sent asking about the rumor of Ingersoll getting out of the tractor business:

As of January 7th, 2005, Ingersoll has entered into a Receivership with the state of WI. Ingersoll is currently functioning as a parts supply company and factory production of tractors and attachments has been suspended for now. Realizing that tractors made by Ingersoll are very sturdy and will outlast most of their owners, our efforts now are more directed at servicing our loyal customers with parts and publications.





We appreciate your compliments on our products, and we still believe that there is a nich in the market made up of people that still believe in paying a little more for something that will last ten times longer. I will print and post this e-mail with the numerous others like it as they have a wonderful impact on our remaining employees.



Thank you again,



Bill Parkin

Ingersoll











-----Original Message-----
From: Joe Hartwick 
Sent: Monday, January 24, 2005 11:12 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Rumors of tractors no longer being produced?



I see on some of the tractor discussion forums that you are no longer going to produce any garden tractors? Just parts? Please say it ain't so. You guys are one of the last to not degrade your product to sell in the big box stores at super discount prices. It ain't a discount if the product is a cheap piece of crap, your tractors enjoy a reputation as being almost indestructible. I hope you are staying in business.

Best regards, 
Joe Hartwick


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Boy Joe after seeing that I want to go rush out and Buy a 4020. one of my garden tractor in my little collection is a 90's 3016ps


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Sergeant or Bontia Joe , I`m sorry to ask , but would one of you post a pic of a ingersoll ? I don`t think I have seen one.
Thanks


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrBailey _
> *Sergeant or Bontia Joe , I`m sorry to ask , but would one of you post a pic of a ingersoll ? I don`t think I have seen one.
> Thanks *


Here is the 4020? Anyway it is their big model. Look at the size of those rear tires.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link that will show the different models.

http://www.nhlawn.com/ingersoll.html


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the link Jody. I didn't even know that they made anything bigger than a 4020, but it proved my point about their pricing being out of line. Their 6020 is $9700.00. It has a 20hp kohler. And they want another $1000.00 to put a rop on it putting it at $10,700.00. I had seen prices for the John Deere 2210s this past summer for $ 11,900.00. And it had a 62"mmm and FEL also. You deduct that mower deck and you have a john deere with a 23hp diesel motor cheaper than the ingersoll with a kohler. Where do you think the average Joe is gonna spend his money. I never said they weren't well built machines, but the market will dictate how much you can get and unfortunately they found that out.

I just went back and noticed the the Ingersoll is also 2wd compared to the 2210 being 4wd. This make the Deere an even better value and those are words i never thought i would hear myself say.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Durwood and Jody , There a fine looking tractor. I havn`t ever seen one . I guess I lived under a rock to long.
When I was a kid I worked with the basic tractors(farming) I`ve only been into Tractor forums about two years . I`m learning there`s a lot of differant one`s big and small.
That 6020 is real good , same price range as my JD , but the 6020 has the hydralics. :argh:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well the 6000 searies, is there loader tractor line, realy tough to campair with outher stuff. and wile only 2wd, they also have the 7000 line that was 4wd. the 4000, and 3000 are/was there GT line. Wile they were pricy, there were a lot of deals out there, and some could be had for a good price. A year or so ago, I was looking at a 4016 with a deck, and it was just a little over 5 grand. Not bad for what you get.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The BIG advantage with the Case/Ingersoll tractors were that they used a true hydraulic drive instead of hydrostatic. This means the pump generated enough force and volume to operate a loader, back hoe, tiller, etc, without needing an auxilliary pump. This made them pretty versatile compared to the Deere 318 and Cub 700 and 900 series, which sold for about the same money back in the 1980's.


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

*Ldr's & LBH's*

Any idea if this also applies to the 6000 and 7000 series?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

dbear,
I took it to mean ALL tractor production was shut down.


----------

